# Utiliser Itouch en tant que telephone



## SexMagik (12 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, j' etais tombé sur un topic je ne sais où disant qu' il etait possible d' utiliser le Itouch comme téléphone via Wifi, seulement je ne trouve plus ce sujet.

Quelqu' un pourrait en parler un peu, et me donner des noms d' applications svp ?

Merci


----------



## Beun (13 Décembre 2008)

Salut,

Tu peux utiliser ton iPod touch comme téléphone en utilisant l'application Fring (disponible gratuitement sur l'apple store) et un kit mains libres d'iPhone.
Cette application te permet de te connecter à Skype (et accessoirement à beaucoup d'autres messengers : MSN, ICQ, Google talk, Yahoo, AIM, SIP et Twitter).

Il te faut donc un kit main libre d'iPhone qui se trouve (neuf) pour seulement 4 sur ebay, ou un micro qui se branche sur le connecteur dock (ça se trouve sur internet mais c'est relativement cher).
Il te faut aussi un compte skype (l'inscription est gratuite) auquel tu ajoutes du crédit pour téléphoner à des numéros "normaux". La souscription pour appeler tous les numéros de fixes français coûte moins de 3,50 par mois (sans engagement de durée, temps de parole illimité), et pour appeler des portables il est nécessaire d'ajouter du crédit (recharges de 10 qui te coûtent en fait 11,50 TVA incluse). Bref je ne suis pas là pour faire de la pub pour skype, tu peux trouver toutes ces infos sur le site internet.

Ca marche plutôt bien, je l'ai utilisé une fois en empruntant un kit mains libres, maintenant j'attends ma commande.
Je l'utiliserai à partir de samedi prochain, si tu veux plus d'infos, demande !


----------



## DeepDark (13 Décembre 2008)

Truphone...




Et sûrement d'autres...


----------



## Beun (13 Décembre 2008)

Il me semble que Truphone ne permet pas d'appeler des numéro de téléphone fixes ou portables. I permet seulement d'appeler d'autres utilisateurs Truphone.
C'est pour ça que je conseille Fring en utilisant Skype !


----------



## DeepDark (13 Décembre 2008)

Beun a dit:


> Il permet seulement d'appeler d'autres utilisateurs Truphone.



Partiellement juste 







Mais cumuler les deux applications n'est pas interdit


----------



## Beun (13 Décembre 2008)

Certes mais tu peux tout faire avec Fring, c'est à mon avis plus pratique !
Et je ne connais aucun utilisateur Truphone, Skype est plus commun


----------



## r e m y (13 Décembre 2008)

Juste une précision... il faut un iPOD Touch de 2ème génération pour qu'il accepte le kit casque avec micro!


----------



## CBi (14 Décembre 2008)

Beun a dit:


> Il te faut donc un kit main libre d'iPhone qui se trouve (neuf) pour seulement 4 sur ebay, ou un micro qui se branche sur le connecteur dock (ça se trouve sur internet mais c'est relativement cher).



Est-ce que ça marche aussi avec les "Écouteurs Apple In-Ear avec télécommande et micro" ?


----------



## Beun (14 Décembre 2008)

Je pense que oui, c'est sensiblement le même kit mains libres.
Il me semble qu'ils ont la même prise jack à 4 bornes (micro+stereo+masse) donc ça devrait fonctionner


----------

